# Zoom H1 as mic



## Drumlin (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi! Would it be possible to use the Zoom H1 as a mic for REW? Does there exist a calibration file for this device?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

hmm... Not sure since that is a stereo mic and most calibration mics are very flat in frequency response and are mono.

Honestly the Umik-1 is only 109 shipped and is considered to be one of the better options right now.

I have a Tascam 60D 4 channel recorder and use a Rode Stereo Pro mic for all my audio stuff when I record with an SLR but not sure if I'd even consider trying to use this stuff for room testing.


----------

